# Topping Off Batteries with Distilled Water



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

As you know, the 2 keys to a long life for your marine batteries is to charge them immediately after each use and (if non-AGM) make sure the plates are regularly covered with distilled water. Now if your batteries are like mine, APITBTGT (a pain in the butt to get to) then, like me, you've probably tried everything from a turkey baster to giant hypadermic needles to fill your batteries. Well, I finally found the perfect delivery system. A squeeze, dripless honey dispenser. 

When you buy the honey, make sure it is a dripless dispenser. You can tell by opening the lid and it will have a translucent plastic insert. Some squeeze catsup containers have this also. Eat the honey and clean the bottle before use.

Since it is dripless, you can fill it with distilled water, turn it upside down and nothing will drip out, allowing you to aim your water stream before squeezing and filling. One squeeze will do the trick for a cell and one honey bottle of water is usually enough for 3 cells.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

I am having some honey with my breakfast this morning... 
Your post here made me go check my water levels - and a good thing I did since one battery had the top of plates exposed. I tried to reuse one of those bottled water bottles with less then acceptable results. I dribbled too much water while trying to hit the hole. I definitely need a better plan for the next time... thus the addition of honey to my morning routine. Thanks for the tip!


----------

